# My best friend lost her hubby to Covid ~ today.



## PamfromTx (Mar 29, 2022)

He has been suffering for a total of 9 months; in and out of the hospital / nursing home.   Rest in peace, our dear Robert.  You will be missed.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2022)

@PamfromTx 
My sincere condolences in the loss of your dear friend, Robert


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 29, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @PamfromTx
> My sincere condolences in the loss of your dear friend, Robert


We've been calling one another this morning.  She was with me when mom took her last breath.  I am feeling so guilty that I was not there for her.


----------



## Kika (Mar 29, 2022)

Wishing peace and comfort to you and your best friend.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> We've been calling one another this morning.  She was with me when mom took her last breath.  I am feeling so guilty that I was not there for her.


You can't always be there, Pam. I've always regretted not being with my Mom when she passed. I was on my way to the hospital from out-of-town.

I'm sure you are a comfort to your friend. She knows you care.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 29, 2022)

Kika said:


> Wishing peace and comfort to you and your best friend.




yes...  me, too...


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 29, 2022)

Pinky said:


> You can't always be there, Pam. I've always regretted not being with my Mom when she passed. I was on my way to the hospital from out-of-town.
> 
> I'm sure you are a comfort to your friend. She knows you care.


Thank you, @Pinky, my best friend has lost her mother, a brother and now her husband to Covid.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Thank you, @Pinky, my best friend has lost her mother, a brother and now her husband to Covid.


How sad. She is fortunate to have your love and support.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2022)

So sorry Pam. It's terrible that your friend lost such close people! Just tragic.


----------



## Jules (Mar 29, 2022)

Pam, you can’t always be there; you will be in the next few days and weeks when she needs you.  You’re a good friend.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 29, 2022)

That’s a true shame. My sincere condolences to your friend and also to you, for any anguish you may be feeling. You’re a most caring person so if such a tragedy happening to a close and dear friend didn’t affect you, I’d be astonished. May your hearts be lightened soon.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 29, 2022)

I'm so sorry. So many lives lost to Covid. Comfort to all.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 29, 2022)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Jackie23 (Mar 29, 2022)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend, Pam....may the family and you have strength.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 29, 2022)

(((Pam)))
Of course you have my sincerest condolences.


----------



## Leann (Mar 29, 2022)

I am truly sorry your friend has lost not only her husband but also her Mother and a brother to Covid. Unbelievably heartbreaking. I pray they are all resting in peace. Bless their souls.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 29, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> He has been suffering for a total of 9 months; in and out of the hospital / nursing home.   Rest in peace, our dear Robert.  You will be missed.


so very very sorry for your loss.  Take care.


----------



## Devi (Mar 29, 2022)

Sorry to hear it, Pam. My condolences to all affected.


----------



## Mike (Mar 29, 2022)

This is very sad news Pam, please accept my condolences.

Mike.


----------



## Bellbird (Mar 29, 2022)

That is so sad Pam, may he rest in peace,


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)

@PamfromTx my deepest condolances.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 29, 2022)

Thank you so very much, dear friends.  He passed away in San Antonio, Texas.  We are all from Uvalde, Texas.  I now live in the the Rio Grande Valley.  A good 5 1/2 hour drive.  I'm told that cases have increased in Uvalde.

I am so very thankful that my sister Lucy and her family survived Covid. 

Again, thank you.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 29, 2022)

Sorry to hear it, you are a good friend to your friend.  And she needs you now.


----------



## palides2021 (Mar 29, 2022)

Wow! So sorry about your friend's loss! She not only lost her mother and brother but her husband to Covid! May their memories be eternal.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 29, 2022)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and his family.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2022)

Oh that's so unimiginably tragic, to have lost 3 people to covid from one family... that poor woman, she must be going through her own personal hell.. thank goodness she has her good friend and support system in you Pam... . May he R.I.P


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 29, 2022)

@PamfromTx …. So sorry.  (((Hugs)))


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2022)

That is very sad, Pam.  Nine months was long for him to suffer, and for your friend to endure as well. 
It's good she still has you for a friend.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 29, 2022)

So sorry to hear this, my condolences.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 29, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> We've been calling one another this morning.  She was with me when mom took her last breath.  I am feeling so guilty that I was not there for her.


I am so sorry for your loss.  9 months?  I can't even imagine what your friend and her husband went through.  There are no words.

Please don't feel guilty for not being there when he passed away.  I was not there when my own mother passed because there was no way of knowing when that would take place.  I was consistently there for her throughout her declining years, so I felt a sense of peace.

We are all here for you on SF and sending our best thoughts your way.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 30, 2022)

So sorry to hear this, Pam.  Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2022)

What sad news.  This horrible disease never seems to let up.

Take care of yourself, Pam, and stay healthy!


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 30, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.  9 months?  I can't even imagine what your friend and her husband went through.  There are no words.
> 
> Please don't feel guilty for not being there when he passed away.  I was not there when my own mother passed because there was no way of knowing when that would take place.  I was consistently there for her throughout her declining years, so I felt a sense of peace.
> 
> We are all here for you on SF and sending our best thoughts your way.


I feel bad for not being there for her @dseag2 .

Hubby and I are getting the next (2nd) booster which will be the 4th dose ~ today. Wish us luck.


----------



## Remy (Mar 30, 2022)

Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Wren (Mar 30, 2022)

Such a sad time for you all Pam, heartfelt thoughts across the miles


----------



## Gaer (Mar 30, 2022)

Oh!  That's so terrible. Hope you can comfort your friend!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 14, 2022)

I'm so sorry for your friend's loss Pam. Of course this affects you too.  My deepest sympathies. May he R.I.P.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 14, 2022)

May you all be reunited on the other side.  God bless everyone.  She is fortunate she has such a good friend in you, Pam.


----------



## jujube (Apr 14, 2022)

So sorry to hear of another Covid death.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2022)

Thank you for your kind words, everyone.  Much appreciated.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2022)

Kaila said:


> That is very sad, Pam.  Nine months was long for him to suffer, and for your friend to endure as well.
> It's good she still has you for a friend.


I agree, they all suffered a long time.  It was all in God's timing.


----------



## jerry old (Apr 14, 2022)

Were not paying the attention required by covid 19-
Shanghai has been on lock down for three weeks-this is a serious event worth a lot of news coverage.
PBS covered it on there newscast today,
I did not see it on the networks national news

China cannot get food to the *24 million* residents, a lot of protest...a lot of hungry people- there were clips of people in
apt blds, crying out for food.  How could you possibly supply 24 million people?


----------

